# Rotala rotundifolia how tall



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

they don't stop growing...
height: infinity.

that's why we have to trim.


----------



## GotMC (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok smarty pants i ment do they just get bushy and stay to like 1 to 12in or do they just get tall and loose there bottom leaves?


----------



## spdskr (Nov 14, 2005)

The only way to grow it "bushy" is to keep it trimmed. This is the highest maintenace plant I grow, and yes, the lower stems will eventually shed their leaves from being shaded. Every couple of months, I pull up the entire mass and replant. Weekly, I trim the tops. A beautiful plant that will turn pink as it nears the surface.


----------



## GotMC (Jun 5, 2008)

I know to make it small and bushy is to trim it but what i ment is if you let it grow to lets say 1.75 feet would it get bushy towards the top??


----------



## Avalon (Aug 14, 2004)

No. When it reaches the water's surface, it will produce more side shoots, but it will not get bushy.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

You're asking an impossible question to answer....


----------



## GotMC (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks macclellan make me feel like a ass (Just Kidding) I guess i will have to find out for myself. By the way macclellan did you ship those plants im really excited to finally fill in my Dwarf Hairgrass lawn!!!!!


----------



## gamexeater (Sep 20, 2008)

I guess you could think about it logically? Plants want light..so if you let it grow to the top and it runs out of water to grow in...(not sure if it would grow out of the water or not but lets assume not)..then it would try to spread out (probably the top) and try to reach more light. Pretty much whatever it can do to get more light it would do. 
That was all out of theory...some plants probably don't follow that theory but the majority do. 
Anyhow that's just my penny's worth (or however the saying goes lol)


----------

